

[Ask HN] do anyone of you knows a website which offers standard agreements? - p47

Something including:
- buying/selling a company,
- agreements with contractors,
etc.&#60;p&#62;I'm positive that I saw it somewhere here, but I bet I'm not only one looking for this kind of resources.&#60;p&#62;Thanks in advance,
======
NonEUCitizen
1\. There's a Mutual NDA at

[http://www.ipwatchdog.com/tradesecret/mutual-
confidentiality...](http://www.ipwatchdog.com/tradesecret/mutual-
confidentiality-agreement/)

2\. Y Combinator Series AA documents at:

<http://ycombinator.com/seriesaa.html>

3\. Silicon Alley Insider & Cooley Godward Kronish documents at:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/legal-documents-for-your-
star...](http://www.businessinsider.com/legal-documents-for-your-
startup-2009-8)

~~~
p47
Thanks this exactly what I was looking for.

------
mock
You might want to keep an eye on <http://lexpubli.ca/> They're slowly building
up a library of contract templates available for use under CC.

